# Uploads



## Dodi (22. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, Mods!

Auf Wunsch von Annett hab ich soeben noch mal meine beiden Powerpoint-Präsentationen über den Teichneubau und das Katzenleben upgeloaded unter "Berichte". Die PPS sind ja im neuen Forum nicht mehr da gewesen. Hat dieses Mal sogar in "einem Stück" geklappt!  

Es gibt dort jedoch nur zwei Rubriken, nämlich "Anleitungen" und "Berichte".
Wäre es möglich, noch weitere Rubriken zu erstellen, z. B. "Fun" oder so, wo man sowas wie von meiner Katze und andere lustige oder auch nur schöne, informative Dinge einstellen kann, die nichts mit Gartenteich zu tun haben?


----------



## Dodi (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Hi,

ich muß noch was hinzufügen:

Hat anscheinend doch nicht geklappt!  
Hatte zwar keine "Meckermeldung" bekommen, jedoch steht bei meinen 2 Files: "unapproved" - nicht genehmigt???????

Weiß jemand Rat, was ich falsch gemacht habe, sind die Files doch zu groß?????


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

ich guck ... mom


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

jepp, wieder da - na, dein upload war sozusagen noch nicht "genehmigt" worden - habs grad getan. Ich deutsch das mal eben noch ein, dann wirds klarer. 

Kannst also gern weiter sachen hochladen, wir werden das dann schnellstmöglich freigeben. Ist ne Absicherung, das nicht einfach irgendwer verbotene Sachen hochläd ...

Edit: axo, Kategorie "Fun" mach ich auch noch... /getan!


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Moin, Joachim!

Danke - wenn ich Dich nicht hätte!  

Denn schau ich mal, ob ich noch was Nettes hab...


----------



## Roland (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Hallo Mods,

habe versucht mein Album anzulegen, ist mir auch gelungen, hat aber nur ein Bild angenommen, dann kam folgender error:

Weiher118.3.2003..JPG 
Ungültige Dateierweiterung. Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen für diese Kategorie sind jpg, gif, png, jpeg, bmp, mp3, wma, mpeg, wav, avi, midi, mpg, ram, wmv, pdf, doc. 

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Thorsten (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Hi Roland,

hmmm habe mir dein Bild mal angeschaut, dass ist für ein jpg Bild-493kb recht groß.

Normalerweise liegen jpg Bilder bei 100-120 kb es kann also an der Größe liegen, am besten nochmal löschen und mit einer kleineren kb Zahl einstellen.

Dann sollte es funktionieren.....


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Hallo Roland,

"Ungültige Dateierweiterung. Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen für diese Kategorie sind jpg, gif, png, jpeg, bmp, mp3, wma, mpeg, wav, avi, midi, mpg, ram, wmv, pdf, doc."

Deine Datei:  "Weiher118*.*3*.*2003*..*JPG"

Ich würd mal sagen, das es an den vielen "Punkten" im Dateinamen liegt. Das Forum könnte dies so:

"Weiher118.3"

einlesen. Und ".3" ist nunmal keine gültige Dateinamenserweiterung. 
Versuchs doch mal so:

"Weiher118_3_2003.JPG"

Wenn es so auch nicht klappt - meld dich nochmal.


----------



## Roland (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Hi Joachim,

problem gelöst, es war der datei-name!


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Uploads*

Bitteschön - gern geholfen!


----------

